# Patent: LED lights included with the pop-up flash on a DSLR



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 14, 2019)

> A patent geared to video shooters has appeared, and this one shows LED lights being included with the pop-up flash on a DSLR. The LED’s would be on continuously while shooting video, while the flash would be there for still shooting.
> This sort of innovation could be good for vloggers and anyone that needs to light up anything close for video when you’re in a pinch.
> *Japan Patent Application 2019-056787*
> when using LED which carries out a continuous light as a light source of a lighting system, the measure against the heat which occurs from LED serves as problem. If the measure against heat is not performed sufficiently, LED deteriorates for a short time and there is a possibility that it may become impossible for light volume to be deteriorated or to switch on the light. If it is a lighting system removable to a camera like a Patent document 2, in order to radiate heat in the heat which occurs from LED, it is possible to provide a radiation substrate with a large area, but in...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 14, 2019)

Cooling for LED's is a big issue, particularly if you want a reasonably powerful light. 

The patent is basically a method for cooling a led light when its placed in the small flip up flash in the top of the camera. There are several features, water ducts, air vents, makes contact with heat sink when opened, etc.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 14, 2019)

It can be a useful feature for macro shooters as well. But it shouldnt be in builtin flash as the flash is generally not in use if external triggers are mounted in hotshoe.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2019)

Quite interesting patent. Let's see if this is implemented in the next APS-C body (the rumored merge of x0D and 7D series).



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ... The patent is basically a method for cooling a led light ...


Thanks, *Mt Spokane *for this good summary.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 14, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> It can be a useful feature for macro shooters as well. But it shouldnt be in builtin flash as the flash is generally not in use if external triggers are mounted in hotshoe.


I suspect the intended markets for this are the Rebel/xxxD/Mxx lines, i.e. users unlikely to hotshoe-mount a flash or trigger.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 14, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> It can be a useful feature for macro shooters as well. But it shouldnt be in builtin flash as the flash is generally not in use if external triggers are mounted in hotshoe.


I’m not sure that I understand.....

The pop up flash is normally just a flash, this one would have video lights as well.

If you are triggering an external flash with this new pop up, it should still work.
If you are using external video lights, it should still work.
If you are using a hotshot flash, it won’t pop up, but you were not going to use it anyway
If you are using a hotshot video light, same thing....

How is this different than any other pop up flash for usability?


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 15, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I’m not sure that I understand.....
> 
> The pop up flash is normally just a flash, this one would have video lights as well.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing, but maybe it won't' scare bugs as much as a flash?


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 15, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> I suspect the intended markets for this are the Rebel/xxxD/Mxx lines, i.e. users unlikely to hotshoe-mount a flash or trigger.


I used to use external flash(430ex II with cheap radio trigger and reciecer bought from ebay) on my 500D. I know many herpers and butterfliers who use xx0D with macros(180mm, 100/105/90mm and MP-E 65) and external flash(on body or off shoe with triggers). Its very convinient to carry one of these bodies for long trips compared to x0D and 7D series of bodies.


----------



## magarity (Apr 15, 2019)

It sounds like this comes down to deciding on how thick they're willing to make the part that pops up and correspondingly how bulky it looks when closed.


----------



## stuartemj (Nov 6, 2022)

The patent is a method of cooling the LED when placed in a small flip-up flash at the camera's top. Cooling LEDs is a big problem, especially if you need a fairly powerful light. Such an innovation would be very useful for video bloggers. Since I'm a novice blogger, I'm constantly trying to develop interesting content. So I'm constantly improving the room I'm shooting in to attract an audience. I recently purchased a smart led light, which gives a great variety of color options and settings. All in all, these lights are perfect for me.


----------

